# Subtank like draw on a Reo



## Raslin (12/7/15)

I have always been partial to the draw on my subtanks. I normally build a 28g 5/6 wrap, 2.5mm ID spaced coil coming in at between 0.5-0.8ohms. The airflow is fully open.

How can I recreate this on a Reo? I have a rogue, chalice clone and RM2. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Andre (12/7/15)

Of those three, the Rogue has the most available air flow, but I presume you have tried it and am not satisfied. Next one up for me would be the Odin, but if you want to be able to really have air flow galore go for the Velocity with the bf pin from @Sir Vape. You can, of course, enlarge the air hole on the RM 2, but I have not experience of the resultant air flow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (12/7/15)

Only on the Rogue. The Chalice and RM2 are more for mouth to lung hits. Same build on the Rogue.
On the Rogue you can do dual coils 26 gauge, 5-6 wraps will get you in the region of .4/5 ohms. Try 7 wraps if that doesn't do it.

The Rogue has two top caps. The main one and the small one on top. Take the small one off. You can't adjust the ariflow, but you'll have way more airflow.
I'm working on a process to modify the upper top cap for more airflow without taking it off. Will post in the forum when it's done and share the secret.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raslin (12/7/15)

Thanks guys. I will try the dual build on the rogue this afternoon. And see how it goes.

@Andre, have you never modified the RM2? I like mouth to lung as well so even on the subtank with open air flow, that's what I do.

Just thought you had opened the hole on the RM2.


----------



## johan (12/7/15)

@Raslin, just my 2c: don't open up the air hole on the RM2 more than 1.5mm, it just compromise the flavor too much beyond that size.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/15)

Raslin said:


> Thanks guys. I will try the dual build on the rogue this afternoon. And see how it goes.
> 
> @Andre, have you never modified the RM2? I like mouth to lung as well so even on the subtank with open air flow, that's what I do.
> 
> Just thought you had opened the hole on the RM2.



Hi @Raslin 

The RM2 is definitely aimed at those who prefer mouth to lung with a tighter draw. I am lucky because the standard airhole size on the RM2 suits my mouth to lung preference perfectly. 

Many have widened the airhole on the RM2 - but the only problem is that there have been lots of reports of reduced flavour. Maybe you won't mind that. You could always get another RM2 top cap and make whatever airhole size you want.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raslin (12/7/15)

I don't want to loose the flavour on the RM2 at all so will not be opening the air flow.

I think my best bet is the rogue build suggested above. Just need to play with placement to get the best flavour as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/7/15)

With the right drip tip, the Rogue has semi descent airflow. I'm struggling to get the flavor I want from mine. but yesterday I played with both and found so far that about 7 wraps, 26G dual coils are the best. Going too low heats it up too much for my taste, Interested to see what @zadiac comes up with. I tried building high up on the deck (closer to ari flow slots), but it seems better to me lower down on the deck. I do 3mm ID, used to do slanted coils, but the last run I did normal horizontal.


----------



## Andre (12/7/15)

Raslin said:


> Thanks guys. I will try the dual build on the rogue this afternoon. And see how it goes.
> 
> @Andre, have you never modified the RM2? I like mouth to lung as well so even on the subtank with open air flow, that's what I do.
> 
> Just thought you had opened the hole on the RM2.


Nope, have never opened up the hole on a RM2.


----------



## Alex (12/7/15)

@Raslin, I'm currently using the following build on two 'Nuppins; 5 wrap, 0.26g, 2.5mm ID, Dual coils. Airflow wide open - 0.3 Ohms. The airflow on the nuppin is awesome for dual coils, not so much for single though. What I do for single coils is build a center mounted coil, and keep both air slots open.

The RM2 is perfectly suited for Higher Ohm builds though, and after dusting mine off about 2 weeks ago to test a new device. I was reminded just how good my first BF atty is. The flavour on specific juices really comes through, particularly with >0.5 Ohm coils. Tropical ice, which is almost unbearable on my Nuppin @ 0.25 Ohm, is fantastic on the RM2. @ 0.8 Ohms. The 1.5mm airhole is perfectly suited to the volume of the device in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/15)

Alex said:


> @Raslin, I'm currently using the following build on two 'Nuppins; 5 wrap, 0.26g, 2.5mm ID, Dual coils. Airflow wide open - 0.3 Ohms. The airflow on the nuppin is awesome for dual coils, not so much for single though. What I do for single coils is build a center mounted coil, and keep both air slots open.
> 
> The RM2 is perfectly suited for Higher Ohm builds though, and after dusting mine off about 2 weeks ago to test a new device. I was reminded just how good my first BF atty is. The flavour on specific juices really comes through, particularly with >0.5 Ohm coils. Tropical ice, which is almost unbearable on my Nuppin @ 0.25 Ohm, is fantastic on the RM2. @ 0.8 Ohms. The 1.5mm airhole is perfectly suited to the volume of the device in my opinion.



Great to hear you tried the RM2 again after so long @Alex !
I think the standard airhole on the RM2 is 1.2mm though. Did you enlarge yours to 1.5mm?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (12/7/15)

Silver said:


> Great to hear you tried the RM2 again after so long @Alex !
> I think the standard airhole on the RM2 is 1.2mm though. Did you enlarge yours to 1.5mm?



You are right, my bad. It is indeed 1.2mm. And no I haven't changed the hole on this one.


----------



## Silver (12/7/15)

Alex said:


> You are right, my bad. It is indeed 1.2mm. And no I haven't changed the hole on this one.



The size of the hole is everything - Lol!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raslin (12/7/15)

Silver said:


> The size of the hole is everything - Lol!



Rotflmao

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raslin (13/7/15)

Hi folks, thanks for all the tips. The rogue is vaping great with a 0.5ohm dual coils. Almost like my subtank minus the throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

